# Steve Wozniak carte



## emilianotea (31 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
Voila j'ai eu l'extrême chance de rencontrais steve wozniak lors d'un voyage en angleterre. Il ma offert gracieusement ça carte de visite en métal. J'aimerais savoir la valeur de cette objet. Merci de vos réponses , et si la valeur est gigantesque, où la vendre ?


----------



## Lio70 (31 Juillet 2011)

Et poster une photo de la carte sur ce forum, evidemment, pour que nous en profitions tous.
La carte de visite de Steve Wozniak en metal. Cool.:love:


----------



## Poleri (3 Août 2011)

Une photo ça serait cool


----------



## Frodor (3 Août 2011)

Il doit s'agir vraisemblablement de celle-ci : 
http://www.tuaw.com/2006/10/03/the-wozs-business-card/

Edit : Après avoir navigué sur quelques sites anglais où il est mentionné cette fameuse carte, il s'avère inéluctablement qu'elle est *très* recherché !
Très recherché dans la mesure où Steve Wozniak est considéré comme un des pionniers de la fameuse entreprise que nous connaissons aujourd'hui : Apple.

Je suis tombé sur un site où, en 2006, une personne l'a vendait 600$ (enfin il s'agissait de propositions d'acheteurs et je pense que la dite-personne a du la vendre bien plus chère !).

Avec l'essor qu'a connu Apple, ces cinq dernières années, et aux nombreuses révolutions technologiques dont elle est à l'origine, je pense que tu peux estimer cette précieuse carte à environ 2000$ minimum (aux Etats-Unis, des fan-boys sont prêts à tout pour obtenir cette objet de convoitise et de collection).


----------



## emilianotea (13 Août 2011)

2000$ ! Mais c'est énorme ! Moi qui me disait qu'elle ne valait pas plus de 500$ à tout cassé ! Et bien ceci laisse songeur !


----------



## rhodmac (14 Août 2011)

ça fait pitié de lire ça.....


Bon, si tu n'avais que ça à dire, tu pouvais le garder pour toi. Je pense que ça a suffisamment duré, on va briser là, c'est un forum "Mac" ici, pas un forum 'collection de cartes de visites, de toute façon.


----------

